# 짤리다



## Hyperpolyglot

First time I learned this word I was told that it means "to be fired" meaning to lose a job, I think it comes from 자르다 then changed to 잘리다 "to be cut", but why is it a double ㅈ?


----------



## Hi Im Gosu

I deleted the previous thread because I gave you a wrong information.

The word '짤리다' is misusing of '잘리다'.

But nobody uses single ㅈ now, so never mind when you saying that.

Just be sure that when you write sentences like "I'm fired." in Korean. Use '해고당하다' instead of '잘리다' or '짤리다'


----------



## mink-shin

Hyperpolyglot said:


> but why is it a double ㅈ?



Sometimes we pronounce more strongly than we should.


----------



## mink-shin

And sometimes we use chat-speak even in writing...... like "I'm *gonna*..."


----------

